# اختبار الخيانه الزوجية



## coptic hero (2 فبراير 2010)

*اختبار الخيانه والمحبة قبل الزواج وبعده*​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2010)

هههههههه حلوة اوى
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
جميله
ثانكس كويتك هيرو​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اوى يا كوبتك

قبل الخطوبة هو يتكلم وهى تسمع
بعد الخطوبة هى تتكلم وهو يسمع
بعد الجواز هما الاتنين يتكلموا وامة لا اله الا الله كلها تسمع*​


----------



## نونوس14 (4 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*جااااااااااااااااااااامدة*
*ميرسى كتيييييييييير*


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> هههههههه حلوة اوى​


 


*اى خدعــــــــــــه يا قمر المهم عجبتك*​


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> *جميله*
> 
> *ثانكس كويتك هيرو*​


 

*شكرا يا سويتى لآ ثانكس على هوم وورك (يعنى لا شكر على واجب )هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *جميلة اوى يا كوبتك*​
> *قبل الخطوبة هو يتكلم وهى تسمع*
> ...


 

*هههههه ده غير كمان ما تيسر من شوية شلاليت وبوكسات وهما فلفل الحياه الزوجيه هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هو ده الحب ولا بلاش
هههههههههههه
انا عن نفسى مش ناوية احب مالها الرهبنة ماهى زى السكر
ههههههههههههه
تحفة ياواد ياهيرو


----------

